# EMT arrested for providing alcohol to 11 year olds



## Tincanfireman (Jan 5, 2008)

One of my friends sent this to me, and I am infuriated. Not only did this person provide alcohol to kids until they became ill, but "Cassel, who works as an emergency medical technician for a private ambulance service, provided no help for the girls."  Now, I know that this one person is by no means representative of the thousands of us who always try to do the right thing, but it's a darn poor reflection on us and our profession.  

(source article-WIS-TV, Columbia, SC)


----------



## MMiz (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't even imagine providing my students, who are 11 years old, alcohol.  It just doesn't even register.  Someone should lose their EMT license, if not their kids for a while.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 6, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Someone should lose their EMT license, if not their kids for a while.



And their freedom.


----------



## SC Bird (Jan 6, 2008)

That's pretty disgusting....

-Matt


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 6, 2008)

Once again, another idiot and more bad press for EMS.  I would say a few choice words but I don't think I have the room and I promised my mom I would not use those words!!!  SHEEH WHAT AN IDIOT!!:angry:


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jan 6, 2008)

The nice thing is she did this in SC. The Department of Health and Enviromental Control (DHEC) which is the regulatory agency here will pull her ticket if she is found guilty, because it is a crime of moral turpitude and showed a blatant disregard for the safety of others.


----------



## basic (Jan 7, 2008)

that's sad, but im sure the general public won't categorize all ems personnel into this shaddy category.


----------



## futureemt (Jan 7, 2008)

I really don't have nothing to say.  That's just wrong!!!!!


----------



## Asclepius (Jan 7, 2008)

Tincanfireman said:


> One of my friends sent this to me, and I am infuriated. Not only did this person provide alcohol to kids until they became ill, but "Cassel, who works as an emergency medical technician for a private ambulance service, provided no help for the girls."  Now, I know that this one person is by no means representative of the thousands of us who always try to do the right thing, but it's a darn poor reflection on us and our profession.
> 
> (source article-WIS-TV, Columbia, SC)



Stories like this rarely make it into the press unless they're EMTs or LEO or something like that. Then it becomes sensationalized news. It sells papers. Nothing more, nothing less. This story probably could have been told without ever mentioning this person was an EMT.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 7, 2008)

Asclepius said:


> Stories like this rarely make it into the press unless they're EMTs or LEO or something like that. Then it becomes sensationalized news. It sells papers. Nothing more, nothing less. This story probably could have been told without ever mentioning this person was an EMT.



Healthcare providers and LEOs are viewed in a higher standard by the public since these professionals take care of the public when they are most vulnerable.  LEOs and EMTs are there to protect and serve, not harm.  

Last week on the show Court TV, "Nurse Murders Husband" was the headliner. She killed him with a gun so I did not see what being a nurse had to do with it.  But, it did have an audience draw because someone who is supposed to be a healer and nurturer had murdered someone. 

The same news stories you see everyday; banker steals money, priest charged with sex crime, government official lied, etc, are newsworthy because there has been a trust broken with the public by deviating from their job's responsibilty.

Can one individual affect a profession as a whole? Yes, the California Respiratory Therapists can probably elaborate on the ripple effect one person (Efren Saldivar-2002) can have on a profession by new rules and regulations enforced.  The national and state organization as well as RTs from across the country wrote letters to newspapers and ran TV ads while Efren Saldivar was a headline to turn the negative publicity from that profession.  All CA RTs must still complete a 3 hour ethics class centering on Efren's activities every two years.  Although, I would find it hard to believe there are many RTs like Efren that would want to kill 200 patients.


----------



## bonedog (Jan 7, 2008)

Obviously clouded judgement when she chose her spouse, I wonder if it was after a few wobbly pops, closing time, we all know how that goes....
Next thing you know,one alchol induced bad decision leads to this sort of thing... although if she knew of his previous rap sheet, she had to know what she was buying into.


Unfortunately, we all get tarred when something like this goes down.


----------

